# Rubber Bands ?!



## granty1988

I have recently purchase an Fiio E11, but the 'rubber band' that was supplied doesnt hold my Ipod as well as I thought, do people have any suggestions on where to get more / different ones.
   
  Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## ender323

I just use normal rubber bands around my E11, and clip my Sansa to it. Many audio/amp companies make the wider bands to hold an iPod. I know that ALO audio does.


----------



## Nixon

M3 Dual Lock Velcro

 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/3m-dual-lock-and-attaching-your-player-portable-headphone-amp


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





nixon said:


> M3 Dual Lock Velcro
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/3m-dual-lock-and-attaching-your-player-portable-headphone-amp


 
  *3M
  Good idea, might have to check that out myself. Is it loud like velcro?


----------



## wuwhere

I use these. Cheap, simple and easily replaceable. They have different sizes. I use the flat black ones. I use multiple of them. You can buy them at Walgreens.


----------



## burrrcub

I use ultra thin velcro and it works really well.


----------



## gazar

I use Tesa Powerstrips, basically double sided adhesive pads. they come in various sizes and are very thin. Not suitable if you are dismounting your amp on a regular basis. I have my Arrow 4g stuck to my Iphone 4 case. If you want to go lightweight, you just remove the phone from the case.
   
  They are quite easy to come off when needed but you would have to replace the pads after you did so. This is a UK link but i am sure you can get something similiar elsewhere.
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerstrips-Small-Removable-Adhesive-Strips/dp/B000J656UO/ref=pd_cp_diy_0


----------



## H20Fidelity

O-rings are very poplar as well. Drop into your local hardware store with your rig and spend a couple of $$


----------



## imackler

I LOVE this thread! Thanks all!


----------



## MusicalChillies

Velcro strips is exactly what I decided was best (Ipod touch / iBasso amp).


----------



## luisdent

Maybe someone will design a case that holds both together and/or connects them more firmly. I'd design it, but I don't know how I'd make it


----------



## proedros

subscribed


----------



## SteveSatch

Thin slice of bike tire inner tube


----------



## Greed

I've used both "O' Rings and Bands, but neither are as convenient as 3M Dual Lock.
   
  For bands you should check out:
   
  http://www.aloaudio.com/alo-silicone-amp-straps-white - White (ALO Audio)
  http://www.aloaudio.com/alo-audio-silicone-amp-straps-black-with-logo - Black (ALO Audio)
   
  http://www.moon-audio.com/diy-audio-parts/accessories/moon-audio-bands.html - Black (Moon Audio)
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-Fiio-Silicon-Band-MP3-Player-Headphone-Amp-Binding-/280648721579 - Black (FiiO)
   
  I purchased my dual lock from iTapestore, excellent prices and fast shipping.
   
  http://www.itapestore.com/3mduallock.aspx
   
  Hope this helps!


----------



## max111

any idea if these audio bands from ALO, fiio, etc. are of the same size as those silicon wristbands?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





max111 said:


> any idea if these audio bands from ALO, fiio, etc. are of the same size as those silicon wristbands?


 
  I have a few different brands of the bands and most of them are different sizes than the wrist ones. The wrist ones are larger, but I'm sure they will work on larger portable stacks.


----------



## Retrias

The one i get for my fiio e17 is way smaller than that of the usual rubber wristband.  I use velcro on my ipod touch and fiio e17


----------



## max111

jaben has this pouch which allows you to carry your ipod/ipod touch with your amp.  think it is called hippo ampsack.  think it is overpriced though...


----------



## BB 808

Quote: 





luisdent said:


> Maybe someone will design a case that holds both together and/or connects them more firmly. I'd design it, but I don't know how I'd make it


 
  ALO Audio has the Black Star Amp Wallet


----------



## putente

Another vote for the rubber O-rings! They not only grab the equipment together but also act as a protective layer (like rubber feet), all around the equipment! And I must publicly thank the member *cogsand gears* again for coming up with this brilliant idea and sharing it with the community...


----------



## Retrias

Quote: 





bb 808 said:


> ALO Audio has the Black Star Amp Wallet


 

 I want a case that is open on the front


----------



## HamilcarBarca

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> I use these. Cheap, simple and easily replaceable. They have different sizes. I use the flat black ones. I use multiple of them. You can buy them at Walgreens.


 
   
  For those of lower intelligence, like myself, these are called hair ties or bands. The price at one local Walgreens' was $3.00 while across town they were $4.50.
   
  I found a few sizes and some colored (earth tone and bright) sets. On another thread here, I read the elastic bands come with or without a black rubber strip. I didn't look for those. There was one set marked "jelly" rather than "elastic", so I bought one ($3.50) this afternoon.


----------



## warrenpchi

The Head-Fi straps seem to work well enough.  They look like this:


----------



## Haden2866

Are the Head-Fi bands available through the site?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





haden2866 said:


> Are the Head-Fi bands available through the site?


 

 I'm pretty sure, they were only available at Can Jam, don't think you can purchase them online.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





greed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm, dunno actually.  I picked up a couple of them at the latest SF meet (a.k.a. Changfest) a few weeks back.


----------



## proedros

for someone residing at london / uk , what would you recommend ?
   
  i am using a j3(with ringke case) / arrow amp
   
  thanx


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





proedros said:


> for someone residing at london / uk , what would you recommend ?
> 
> i am using a j3(with ringke case) / arrow amp
> 
> thanx


 

 Honestly, 3M dual lock is the best solution I have found. Especially with something like a iPod touch or a Cowon J3 with a full touch screen. The bands get in the way anyway you adjust them. I'm not sure where you can get some but I ordered from iTapestore.com, not sure if they ship international. I'm sure amazon has it as well.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I bought the 3M bumpons as feet so that the amp has a little grab against the back of the DAP instead of metal on metal then the bands secure the units very well with no slide.


----------



## gazar

Quote: 





proedros said:


> for someone residing at london / uk , what would you recommend ?
> 
> i am using a j3(with ringke case) / arrow amp
> 
> thanx


 
  The Tesa powerstrips from Amazon UK are £3.50 for 16 strips. They hold the arrow to your case with absolutely no movement. I have tried the bands and the amps slides around a bit, especially if is in your pocket/bag.


----------



## howzitboy

i just took some of my daughters rubber band bracelets that the kids wear now days. works fine. they come in different sized i've noticed and have some weird sayings on them.


----------



## Seekky

using fiio rubber band now.
   
  WTB head-fi rubber band!


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





seekky said:


> using fiio rubber band now.
> 
> WTB head-fi rubber band!


 
  Fantastic idea!


----------



## ender323

They've been given away/sold at some head-fi meets.


----------



## lextek

Cafepress used to sell Head-Fi "stuff".  maybe the they could offer bands.....


----------



## jazzman7

If you are in the market for some rubber bands for your gear, you'll definitely want to pick up some Revision 2 Blue Tarantula's...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/622939/the-centrance-hifi-m8-thread/1395#post_9164867


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





jazzman7 said:


> If you are in the market for some rubber bands for your gear, you'll definitely want to pick up some Revision 2 Blue Tarantula's...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/622939/the-centrance-hifi-m8-thread/1395#post_9164867


 
  LMAO


----------



## goodtill

Has anyone seen the thick mesh some guys are using to cover the amps and the use bands? Anyone know where to get that mesh for my PB2


----------



## Retrias

amazon/ebay/hardware store, they sell those by the mats , those are called anti slip mats /grip pads
  http://www.amazon.com/Non-slip-Dash-Grip-BLACK-Color/dp/B000P910W8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363266501&sr=8-1&keywords=anti+slip+mats
  like so


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





jazzman7 said:


> If you are in the market for some rubber bands for your gear, you'll definitely want to pick up some Revision 2 Blue Tarantula's...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/622939/the-centrance-hifi-m8-thread/1395#post_9164867


 

 Are those broccoli rubber bands like when you buy from the grocery store?


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





imackler said:


> Are those broccoli rubber bands like when you buy from the grocery store?


 
  Yup.


----------



## goodtill

Quote: 





retrias said:


> amazon/ebay/hardware store, they sell those by the mats , those are called anti slip mats /grip pads
> http://www.amazon.com/Non-slip-Dash-Grip-BLACK-Color/dp/B000P910W8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363266501&sr=8-1&keywords=anti+slip+mats
> like so


 

 Thanks, ordered


----------



## H20Fidelity

Rhapsodio sells fluorescent* glow in the dark* amp bands. (I'm not sure on the pricing, but I'm getting some soon) 



You can ask them here....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=347414145368649&set=a.256304727812925.50624.254838767959521&type=1


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Rhapsodio sells fluorescent* glow in the dark* amp bands. (I'm not sure on the pricing, but I'm getting some soon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You planning on taking your rig to a rave H20?


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





greed said:


> You planning on taking your rig to a rave H20?


 
  I can honestly see this being useful. A lot of nights when I can't sleep, I listen to music. I usually leave the lights off, my rig glowing would be awesome.


----------



## aamefford

Hardware store - O-rings.  Either 1/16" or 1/8" cross section.  Find a diameter that works.  They will probably be in the plumbing section.  Pennies a piece, and they work great.


----------



## H20Fidelity

greed said:


> You planning on taking your rig to a rave H20?




A little like ender said, I listen a lot laying down with no lights on late at night, the added glow would be pretty cool. :normal_smile :

But yes, raving is an option.  "ping"


----------



## cel4145

I read somewhere that the SQ changes if one uses more expensive negative ion silicone bands over cheap rubber bands. Is this true? 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just kidding. I couldn't resist. I could easily imagine some audiophile snake oil product making this claim


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I read somewhere that the SQ changes if one uses more expensive negative ion silicone bands over cheap rubber bands. Is this true?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 






 tell us how you really feel...


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I read somewhere that the SQ changes if one uses more expensive negative ion silicone bands over cheap rubber bands. Is this true?


 
   
  Har har, that's just silly.  As long as you properly burn-in the rubber bands, they'll sound great.  There's no need for fancy bands just yet, so save your money until you find a good deal on ones that have continuous cast silicone and silver silkscreening.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Har har, that's just silly.  As long as you properly burn-in the rubber bands, they'll sound great.  There's no need for fancy bands just yet, so save your money until you find a good deal on ones that have continuous cast silicone and silver silkscreening.


 
  Oh, come on. Burn in is a myth. Show me an ABX between fresh from the box crappy rubber bands and burned in rubber bands. Nothing can make crap rubber bands any better. It will however, enourmously benefit your high quality bands (which any REAL audiophile already owns, of course) as long as you use balanced neg-ion bands with proper spacers.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I find that if I place my bands in my master chair in the listening room and play side 2 of led zepplin 4 at 78% volume for 4 days and 21 hours that those bands really make my portable amps sound so much cleaner and punchier.


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> I find that if I place my bands in my master chair in the listening room and play side 2 of led zepplin 4 at 78% volume for 4 days and 21 hours that those bands really make my portable amps sound so much cleaner and punchier.


 
  Oh, COME ON. Everyone knows the scientifically sound method is to use 83.549% for 3 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes, 35 and a quarter seconds. God, some people just don't understand proper rubber band techniques these days.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





ender323 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'd have to disagree there.  While it will not make a night-and-day change, rubber bands are still devices that undergo mechanical stresses.  And like any such part, it will be susceptible to repeated stress via burn-in over time.  So rather than go off on a crazy hunt for different headphones, amps, dacs, cables etc. that might sound better - you should always begin with proper band burn-in first.  Even if they're of the more budget variety.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

ender323 said:


> Oh, COME ON. Everyone knows the scientifically sound method is to use 83.549% for 3 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes, 35 and a quarter seconds. God, some people just don't understand proper rubber band techniques these days.




Oh you are using the wrong listening distance of 10.245 feet, it should be 12.7748. Please apply those corrections and retest.


----------



## cel4145

ender323 said:


> Oh, COME ON. Everyone knows the scientifically sound method is to use 83.549% for 3 days, 16 hours, 12 minutes, 35 and a quarter seconds. God, some people just don't understand proper rubber band techniques these days.




Yeah. But what about silicone vs natural rubber bands? Surely the different elasticity properties would indicate a different burn-in time?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Yeah. But what about silicone vs natural rubber bands? Surely the different elasticity properties would indicate a different burn-in time?


 
  Natural Rubber Bands - Rookie


----------



## ender323

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Yeah. But what about silicone vs natural rubber bands? Surely the different elasticity properties would indicate a different burn-in time?


 
  Natural? Seriously? Nature has no place in Head-Fi. Excuse me while I plug my amp into this tree and shove a stick in my ear.
   
  Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Oh you are using the wrong listening distance of 10.245 feet, it should be 12.7748. Please apply those corrections and retest.


 
  I'm sorry, but 12.7748 is only useful if you are within .254 miles of the equator. Anywhere else, 10.245 is obviously the way to go.


----------



## dragonhf

I have an idea.
 If you guys have a sewing machine (or you can do it by hand) and buy this and make a custom carry case
 to wear with the belt.

http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Sp%C3%A4nnrem/Pr351281000

 or a combination with both

Elastic band for trousers

 I´m sure you guys can find those very cheap in US.

 Since I live in Sweden, everything is so hard to get and to order things from abroad, the shipment will cost a lot.
 So DIY is the choice to be. (An excuse for my self when I´m not rich) haha

 Unfortunately my tin amps is not working properly. Maybe later I can just make one to show you guys what I mean,
  it shouldn´t be so hard.

 Updated A few hours later:
   
  I only had that "luggage band" at home, so I did a try.
  



 I use Cable tie to set the Sansa Clip Zip together with the amp.
 Like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-x-Cable-Winder-Tie-Band-Marker-Strap-Wire-Organizer-for-PC-Laptop-Dell-Acer-HP-/261045888987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cc78c27db
 I designed it so it won´t scrap the tin when it´s together.
   

 I think it would be so much easier to make if I had some elastic band. But I´m pretty satisfied with the result, it´s super sturdy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It´s a shame that my amp doesn´t work. Hope I can find someone who can fix it in the future.

 Hope you guys like it, I just did it for you folks in Head-Fi.


----------



## baydude

http://www.amazon.com/FeelMyBalls-org-Lettering-Testicular-Cancer-Awareness/dp/B005FYO688/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
   
  Anyone tried these Feel My Balls glow in the dark bands?


----------



## DR650SE

I hate to be the guy to bump an old thread, but I thought this may be of interest to someone here.
  
 I was out at Toys R Us and they were selling ROXO bands.  I grabbed a few small and a few medium sized ones.  For my purposes and portable rig, the small were just perfect.  The small are the ones in white around my Amp.  The make great protective bumpers.  Since I could only get two smalls, I decided to order them online.
  
 Ordered them from www.getroxo.com
 You have to go to the top, select browse, and then single roxo bands.
 They are $1 per band, which beats some of the audio vendor prices.
 They come in a variety of colors if that's your thing.
  
 I just ordered 3 white and 3 black as 3 is all I need.  But what I liked about the bands was that they are thinner in height, and thicker in depth.  They are also small and so they offer a snug fit.
  
 The white bands are the ROXO bands.  The black one will soon be replaced with another ROXO once mine arrive.

  
 Again, sorry for bumping the thread, just though this cheap approach to rubber bands for portables may be useful to someone now or in the future.
  
 Oh and right now if you use the coupon code HELIOS you get 20% off your order.  Which makes them 80 cents each


----------



## terencetcf

Any idea where to get this kind of rubber band? I am thinking to use if for Chord Mojo.


----------

